# Largest trail ride in the midwest



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

I'd love to but it's almost 4 hrs away 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If you like to party every night then that is the place to go. Personally I don't like that many people in general let alone drinking and riding with them


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ahhhh Eminence....

I've got family that practically grew up there. It does get pretty wild... But there's the good and the bad. 

Lots of "good times", horse tradin, you name it!

I've only driven through the place never rode up there. The facility is decent, the river is LOVELY, and if you have a good buddy on a good horse you'll have a blast.

Make sure you get early reservations to secure a stall. It's far out and goods are expensive so make sure you take everything you can possibly imagine you'll need. 

I'd do it once at least!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

I went to Eminence a couple of times years ago and it is so far removed from what I thought I would enjoy that I can't believe that I had a good time. There are areas of the campground that you want to avoid if you don't want to party all night because it can get pretty loud. When I was there they estimated that there were 1700 riders and 2000 horses. Somehow there was enough food to feed everybody and during the day people split up and you could ride and have a good time.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I just moved to Missouri last year. I want to ride there also.But I don't like big group rides. I live I think about an hour maybe 1 1/2 hrs from there. So I would love to go there when they aren't having a big ride. I'm going to Slabtown Trail Ride in Plato the end of March for 4 days to relax and ride. I'm only about 45 mins from Flying R in West Plains. That is another on my list. I have met some great people here and even though I miss my Virginia and Maryland riding. I have enjoyed riding so far in Missouri. I have been invited to ride a Brushy Creek Lodge, That is a 3hr haul for me. My farrier told me that Eminence gets wild and there is a little of everything going on...good and bad...I guess it's what you make of it. :wink:


----------



## acudanut (Oct 10, 2013)

*Cctr*

You ride when you want to at any given time. You don't have to go on "group rides". I have rode hours without seeing anyone else. 
It's not one big party all the time. You can go to sleep at 10:00 pm and it's dead quiet. Lots of small camp fires with small groups. You can also find large fires with large groups. You get to choose.


----------



## acudanut (Oct 10, 2013)

Janasse said:


> I'd love to but it's almost 4 hrs away
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's not too far. It's 7 hours for me. !


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

My niece used to go every year in June but she hasn't gone in the last several years. I've always gone to Big Piney instead. Way less people there.


----------



## acudanut (Oct 10, 2013)

*Largest trail ride, ever*

I've been to the Big Piney. Do they still wake you up to Eddy Arnold ?


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm with acudanut, When I was there (although it was a few years ago) folks just had a good time. If you were a party type there was an area of the campground that you stayed. If you got loud in the other areas you were told to "tone it down" by the employees or by other folks that were camped there. I never saw anything that resembled a fight.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

They do. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

> I've been to the Big Piney. Do they still wake you up to Eddy Arnold ?


 They do. LOL


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like fun But a bit far of a haul for me


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Janasse said:


> I'd love to but it's almost 4 hrs away
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Janasse, have you ridden Ponderosa Campground/Trails in Pineville?


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

AQHSam said:


> Janasse, have you ridden Ponderosa Campground/Trails in Pineville?


 I live right down the road from them on the edge of Huckleberry. Never ridden there exactly but the trails in huckleberry are out my back gate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

acudanut said:


> That's not too far. It's 7 hours for me. !


Lol it is when you don't have a trailer! Well technically I do but I don't have a truck so my dad acts as taxi. Party proper won't just let me borrow his truck and haul myself..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Janasse said:


> I live right down the road from them on the edge of Huckleberry. Never ridden there exactly but the trails in huckleberry are out my back gate.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I go to Ponderosa quite a bit when I can find riding buddies.


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

AQHSam said:


> I go to Ponderosa quite a bit when I can find riding buddies.


I always need riding buddies! I try to go out at least every other weekend and several times in the week depending on my schedule. Next time you come out hit me up. Feel free to email me [email protected] love to get together!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Janasse said:


> I always need riding buddies! I try to go out at least every other weekend and several times in the week depending on my schedule. Next time you come out hit me up. Feel free to email me [email protected]. love to get together!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wonderful! That will be great. I am leery of heading down without a buddy in case there are no riders at ponderosa. Sam is a great trail horse and very reliable but we don't have any experience alone. I worry he may not be as impressed by himself. Plus I tend to get lost on the trails. I will definitely let you know if I can get down there soon. I have to bargain with my husband to use his new truck.


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

AQHSam said:


> Wonderful! That will be great. I am leery of heading down without a buddy in case there are no riders at ponderosa. Sam is a great trail horse and very reliable but we don't have any experience alone. I worry he may not be as impressed by himself. Plus I tend to get lost on the trails. I will definitely let you know if I can get down there soon. I have to bargain with my husband to use his new truck.


Sounds good! If you email me later, I'll get you my phone number. It's much easier for me to text than email 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Janasse said:


> Sounds good! If you email me later, I'll get you my phone number. It's much easier for me to text than email
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! Email sent


----------



## acudanut (Oct 10, 2013)

I will be there (CCTR) on June 11-15. Saddle up


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I did a multi-day canoe trip on the current river. BEAUTIFUL country. The river is so clear. I would go, in a heartbeat, if I didn't live in NC.


----------



## prillyg (Sep 22, 2013)

I've been to flying R only 30 mins from me. It's nice. I haven't ridden in Eminence, but I have seen round springs more than several times, very cool. I've heard about the parties and the craziness that happens. I wouldn't want to go if there's a big crowd. But if anybody wants to trail ride, I'd be up to it for a day outing. I have a horse rescue so my time is limited...

april


----------

